# Liar



## Unhappy87 (9 mo ago)

Last yr may 13 2021 me and my girl friend for almost 7 yrs I went to work after we had a little disagreement so I went to work and my household called an said to me she told them she going to the hospital for a headache I said ok that's wiered so the hospital is 10 min away from my job she left at 10 at night and I called the hospital and asked if this person was checked in they said no I called two hours later they still said no so I picked up my car and went to the hospital from my job and went as I was pulling in at around 3 am she was pulling out so I logged onto the hospital website and check she checked in at 2 am and she checked in for a std test and I got shocked so I went back to my job an finished working when I went home she shows up da same time I got home and said we're have u been she said the hospital for a headache I said well I checked and called and I also checked the hospital website it says u checked in for an std test she said the hospital made a mistake and the whole nine yards and she punched me and told me to shut up that I'm accusing her she said the hospital didn't upload the right info


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

She's full of ****.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Unhappy87 said:


> she punched me and told me to shut up


All cheaters are liars. Without exception. Don't believe anything she has to say to you. And don't tolerate any punching, either. Call the police, have her arrested for assault, and don't bail her out.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, your name says it all ...... "Unhappy" ... and, you will remain unhappy as long as you remain with this woman. You didn't say if you have kids, I sure hope you don't, at least none who are biologically both yours and hers. Because, you need to waste this broad like a used Kleenex. Punch ? The hell you say...... I guarantee if my wife ever punched me, I would be GONE,, tout suite....

And, also, if I found out my wife took an STD test ? GONE.... tout suite...... there would be no counselors, pastors, doctors, self-help books, only lawyers.....


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Unhappy87 said:


> Last yr may 13 2021 me and my girl friend for almost 7 yrs I went to work after we had a little disagreement so I went to work and my household called an said to me she told them she going to the hospital for a headache I said ok that's wiered so the hospital is 10 min away from my job she left at 10 at night and I called the hospital and asked if this person was checked in they said no I called two hours later they still said no so I picked up my car and went to the hospital from my job and went as I was pulling in at around 3 am she was pulling out so I logged onto the hospital website and check she checked in at 2 am and she checked in for a std test and I got shocked so I went back to my job an finished working when I went home she shows up da same time I got home and said we're have u been she said the hospital for a headache I said well I checked and called and I also checked the hospital website it says u checked in for an std test she said the hospital made a mistake and the whole nine yards and she punched me and told me to shut up that I'm accusing her she said the hospital didn't upload the right info


Hi Ray, sorry about this thing you have.
Definitely some red flags here, and you already know this. And you already know what she’s doing too…cheating on you.

I’m glad you told your story, lots of people on TAM, have been in the same boat as you. The question is though, what are you going to do about it?

Personally, I would need to understand and the details of what is going on. Some wouldn’t and would rather kick her to the curb right now and be done with it.

So what’s your plan? Dig for more evidence or cut ties with your cheater?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

This makes absolutely no sense to me.... I have never seen any hospital that allows you to see who is there and for what reason online. That is actually against the law as it's a huge privacy issue as well as a security issue.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> This makes absolutely no sense to me.... I have never seen any hospital that allows you to see who is there and for what reason online. That is actually against the law as it's a huge privacy issue as well as a security issue.


You might be right, idk. But in the past few years there’s apps that provide me complete access to all of my medical information, including appointments, test results, etc. So I don’t put that part of this story in the ‘not possible’ category.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> This makes absolutely no sense to me.... I have never seen any hospital that allows you to see who is there and for what reason online. That is actually against the law as it's a huge privacy issue as well as a security issue.


I thought the same but I thought privacy laws might be different where the OP lives. Having said that, Regardless, I find it hard to believe they would divulge her reasoning for being there to a "boyfriend".


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> This makes absolutely no sense to me.... I have never seen any hospital that allows you to see who is there and for what reason online. That is actually against the law as it's a huge privacy issue as well as a security issue.


It makes sense. He logged into the hospital website which is where he found the info he was looking for. He probably has her password for her medical charts online. Many hospitals offer this serice to their patients through a mychart app.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Benbutton said:


> It makes sense. He logged into the hospital website which is where he found the info he was looking for. He probably has her password for her medical charts online. Many hospitals offer this serice to their patients through a mychart app.


I could see that as possible. But she lied about what time she went, getting tested for STDs which implies either he cheated or she did, and she punched him lol.... I think it's time to part ways


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> It makes sense. He logged into the hospital website which is where he found the info he was looking for. He probably has her password for her medical charts online. Many hospitals offer this serice to their patients through a mychart app.


Well that seems like a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

So she cheats and is violent. Why would you want to stay?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

It’s all up to you what you choose to accept in a mate. Pretty obvious you need to move on or accept that you have a cheater as a gf. Btw, you also have a violent cheater. Punched you? That level of disrespect Long with cheating is unacceptable to most.


----------



## Nina Jo (9 mo ago)

Unhappy87 said:


> Last yr may 13 2021 me and my girl friend for almost 7 yrs I went to work after we had a little disagreement so I went to work and my household called an said to me she told them she going to the hospital for a headache I said ok that's wiered so the hospital is 10 min away from my job she left at 10 at night and I called the hospital and asked if this person was checked in they said no I called two hours later they still said no so I picked up my car and went to the hospital from my job and went as I was pulling in at around 3 am she was pulling out so I logged onto the hospital website and check she checked in at 2 am and she checked in for a std test and I got shocked so I went back to my job an finished working when I went home she shows up da same time I got home and said we're have u been she said the hospital for a headache I said well I checked and called and I also checked the hospital website it says u checked in for an std test she said the hospital made a mistake and the whole nine yards and she punched me and told me to shut up that I'm accusing her she said the hospital didn't upload the right info


Wao, that is crazy, how she have the nerve to punch you when she was confronted. So sorry, but you need to say goodbye.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Obviously she went to get ****ed by some guy and then got the STD test.


----------

